# Getting a computer back to the UK?



## brocher (Mar 21, 2011)

Any suggestions on the best method to get a computer back to the UK very quickly? 

Shipping is too slow and airlines say computers are inherently unsuitable!

The computer has to be moved as quickly as possible as it is needed for work purposes and has a lot of specialist software.

Thanks


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

I'd use DHL or similar.


----------



## olivefarmer (Oct 16, 2012)

I recently brought my HP desktop PC on Jet2.com as hand luggage Leeds to Malaga. (carried on and stowed in a locker overhead) It weighed just less than 10Kg and was well within the measurements. 

_airlines say computers are inherently unsuitable!
_ where do they say that? I was prepared to take the cover off mine (quick release thumb screw type) but it just went through the scanner with no problem.

I am sure there are courier companies out there that do rapid shipment for a price. Documents etc often need shifting quickly. DHL, UPS websites?


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

olivefarmer said:


> I am sure there are courier companies out there that do rapid shipment for a price. Documents etc often need shifting quickly. DHL, UPS websites?


Yep,
MRW, DHL etc


----------



## Aron (Apr 30, 2013)

brocher said:


> Any suggestions on the best method to get a computer back to the UK very quickly?
> 
> Shipping is too slow and airlines say computers are inherently unsuitable!
> 
> ...


I ordered a new computer. From the UK. However, the courier firm which is used for all my purchases refused to send it. Using MRW would be my first option, but they may refuse to deliver the item. The reason given to me was unsuitable for delivery. 

Personally, if it is that important, I would put it in the car and drive back.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Which airlines refuse computers? I take my laptop and iPad each time I fly BA and also Easyjet.


----------



## extranjero (Nov 16, 2012)

many people advertise space on vans and removal firms do small loads. See local ex pat press.


----------



## Aron (Apr 30, 2013)

mrypg9 said:


> Which airlines refuse computers? I take my laptop and iPad each time I fly BA and also Easyjet.


We all use our computers on aircraft, but they scan each computer at the airport. That may not be practical at airports because each computer is packed. I ordered a computer and paid for express postage, but after three days it didn't arrive. It had been refused carriage by the courier firm. They just said they do not carry hazardous material. I then tried another firm, never got to the paying stage for the same reason, do not carry hazardous material, so I went to the UK and bought one, then flew back with it.

I believe the airline I'm about to fly with soon have free WIFi on their aircraft. That is Norwegian Air. That should be interesting if it is correct.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

18 months ago I bought a computer (refurbed) via amazon and that was delivered via MRW - no probs.


----------



## brocher (Mar 21, 2011)

olivefarmer said:


> I recently brought my HP desktop PC on Jet2.com as hand luggage Leeds to Malaga. (carried on and stowed in a locker overhead) It weighed just less than 10Kg and was well within the measurements.
> 
> _airlines say computers are inherently unsuitable!
> _ where do they say that? I was prepared to take the cover off mine (quick release thumb screw type) but it just went through the scanner with no problem.
> ...


Ah, now that's a possibility -just the kind of bright idea we were hoping for :clap2: Where's the tape measure....!

The airlines say computers are inherently unsuitable *to be put in the hold* - for obvious enough reasons. 

Mary, of course you can take your ipad, etc now you're s-oooo up to date!  What you can't easily take is a great big PC.

Putting in a van with a courier will be too slow. Courier was the best plan so far, so it's good to know in advance that there could be problems with that, too!

Thanks everyone.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Aron said:


> .
> I believe the airline I'm about to fly with soon have free WIFi on their aircraft. That is Norwegian Air. That should be interesting if it is correct.


I've flown with them from Copenhagen. They are cheap but reliable. But the only thing I've heard about free wi-fi is that it's going to be trialled at Malaga Airport.

Forgive my obtuseness, I'm a numpty with all matters related to IT...but how could you have wi-fi on an aircraft


----------



## el pescador (Mar 14, 2013)

Take hard drive and mother board out
Wrap them in bubble wrap 
Bring any other components which are small enough as well.

When you get back get another case.....a compatible one for the motherboard

Just reassemble


----------



## Aron (Apr 30, 2013)

mrypg9 said:


> I've flown with them from Copenhagen. They are cheap but reliable. But the only thing I've heard about free wi-fi is that it's going to be trialled at Malaga Airport.
> 
> Forgive my obtuseness, I'm a numpty with all matters related to IT...but how could you have wi-fi on an aircraft


This is from Norwegian website

How does it work:

The planes are equipped with two wireless access points. On top of the plane is an antenna that communicates with a satellite orbiting above the earth. When passengers on board use their WiFi device to get online, that request goes from the wireless access point, to the antenna and satellite, down to the ground to find the website. The signal then heads back to the plane again. All this happens within a few seconds. 

In some cases WiFi may not be available on flights booked with WiFi.

I am using broadband via a radio signal to a mast which connects to a satellite. We have no landline in my area.


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2013)

brocher said:


> Any suggestions on the best method to get a computer back to the UK very quickly? Shipping is too slow and airlines say computers are inherently unsuitable! The computer has to be moved as quickly as possible as it is needed for work purposes and has a lot of specialist software.


If you are using an Apple computer you can easily make a bootable copy of your computer's hard drive on a small pocket sized external hard drive. Then, in the UK you can boot the computer there using the external drive as the "Startup Disk". All your software, files, and anything you did here will be available.

I understand this is doable on a Windows based computer, but it is much more complicated.


----------



## brocher (Mar 21, 2011)

mysticsmick said:


> If you are using an Apple computer you can easily make a bootable copy of your computer's hard drive on a small pocket sized external hard drive. Then, in the UK you can boot the computer there using the external drive as the "Startup Disk". All your software, files, and anything you did here will be available.
> 
> I understand this is doable on a Windows based computer, but it is much more complicated.


Yes thanks, we're doing that, too.


----------



## bellakem (May 20, 2012)

I had the same problem when we moved 2 weeks ago. It was going to be over 700 dollars to ship our computer through UPS and FedEx . So..we invested in one of those American Tourister suitcase...the one with the hard sides...cost $110 dollars. We put cardboard around the computer and put over winter coats around it for cushion. Checked it into Lufthansa with all of the other luggages and it booted right up when we landed and unpacked. It was cheaper than using our original packaging box which was an irregular size according to the airlines and was going to cost some 450 dollars..and we didn't have to wait to have it.


----------

